# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Old school NASL soccer - 1978

## Authentic

New York Cosmos at Seattle Sounders.

----------

Chester Arthur (06-25-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

Pele and Miradona the best there ever was.

----------

Authentic (06-25-2022)

----------


## Authentic

36,000 people at the Kingdome for a soccer game in 1978.

Kingdome was built for the Seahawks (football)and Mariners (baseball), but Seattle is really a soccer, basketball, and hockey town.

Sounders (MLS version) have won a championship. The Supersonics won NBA in 1977, before this NASL game.

Seahawks were Super Bowl Champions in 2014.

And the Seattle Metropolitans were hockey champions in 1917, long before the current Kraken.

Only Mariners and Kraken have not won it all in Seattle.

----------


## Authentic

Watching soccer makes me think.

I am now planning what to do with a filing cabinet that is "out of commission".

----------

